# E. C. Storm stories?



## robbaked (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd like to hear about anyone's experience with this storm on the east coast. I'm sitting up here in New Hampshire looking at all the places i've been before and wondering whats really going on down there. NYC is getting it right now. I love the chaos of it all. Don't want no one to get hurt or their shit messed up, though. Let me know if anyone's going through it.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 28, 2011)

i'm in MD ......it was pretty nuts outside late last nite and even at 5 this morning apparently there was a few tornadoes not to far from here ... lots of branches down....garden flattened.... still windy as shit out....no death, destruction, mayhem, or looting though


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Aug 29, 2011)

ive always wondered what happens to travelers in the area of storms. the media talks about so and so and so and so who died..... but really i wanna know about what the alternative travelers are caught in... u know?


----------



## Sid_Vicious (Aug 29, 2011)

I live on the jersey shore. like 15 mins away from long beach island. Went west for the storm after helping my wifes family with the house. Went to the moutins in PA to wait it out. Dident even loose power here. There was a tornado pretty close to here though. Went to check on my camp..... Too fucking flooded to go back there and drink.... Got my feet good and wet tryin to make my way back there though.

Found a cool forest and some bear poo. And this really bad ass town in the middle of no where

storms suck.......


----------



## plagueship (Aug 29, 2011)

here in w. mass it just rained for about 36 hours straight. there was some serious wind, a tree fell on the property and a bunch of the garden got wrecked, and a lot of roads are closed around here due to downed trees and/or flooding. tomorrow is actually supposed to be the cresting of the CT river in this area, because of all the rain that fell on VT.


----------

